# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к издательству "Бхактиведанта Бук Траст" >  БГ 7.4. "бхинна пракритих"

## Георгий Лопаткин

Харе Кришна! Примите мои поклоны, Виджитатма прабху.
Напомню, 4-й текст 7-й главы БГ в новом переводе звучит так: 



> Земля, вода, огонь, воздух, эфир, ум, разум и ложное эго — эти восемь элементов составляют Мою отделенную материальную энергию.


Интересно, что два слова, стоящие вместе "бхинна пракритих" в разных изданиях БГ в пословном переводе переводится по разному: 
- "отделенная энергия" (новое издание)
- "разделенные энергии" (старое издание)
Если применить "разделенные энергии" в тексте перевода шлоки, то ее смысл сильно меняется:
"Земля, вода, огонь, воздух, эфир, ум, разум и ложное эго — эти восемь элементов составляют Мои разделенные материальные энергии."
Кстати говоря, перевод шлоки в старом издании ближе к истинному смыслу:
"Земля, вода, огонь, воздух, эфир, ум, разум и ложное эго - все вместе эти восемь частей составляют Мои отдельные материальные энергии".
Называется, почувствуйте разницу: "разделенные" - значит эти энергии не смешиваются. Они сами по себе отделены друг от друга. Но они не отделены от Кришны. Ведь, как известно, нет ничего не связанного с Кришной. 
Так откуда взялась эта "отделенная энергия"?  :blink:  Почему "энергия" в единственном числе?
Кстати говоря, в переводе с санскрита на английский "бхинна пракритих" переводится как "separated energies". Это словосочетание на русский вполне естественно переводится как "разделенные", "разобщенные" "энергии", в смысле "разделяемые". Иначе бы в английском использовалось другое словосочетание detached energy.
Прошу смиренно прояснить необходимость такого искажения в переводе.

----------


## vijitatma das

Харе Кришна!
Примите мои поклоны.
В новом издании сказано как раз корректно. В этих двух стихах (7.4 и 7.5) Господь Кришна описывает два вида Своих энергий: пара- и апара-пракрити. 

Пара, или высшая энергия (или, в другой терминологии, чит-шакти), наделена сознанием и обладает общими с Кришной качествами (вечность, знание и блаженство), хоть и в гораздо меньшей степени. Эта энергия - мы, живые существа.

Апара-пракрити (другие обозначения - материальная энергия, ачит-шакти) не обладает сознанием, изменчива и причиняет страдания, т.е. в некотором смысле противоположна Господу. Господь не соприкасается с нею (об этом Он говорит в "Гите" неоднократно), и поэтому данную разновидность энергии называют "отделенной" от Него. В отличие от живых существ.

Обо всем этом Шрила Прабхупада говорит в комментарии к этому стиху ("He possesses different separated and internal energies"), а также в начале комментария к стиху 7.5.

----------


## Георгий Лопаткин

> В новом издании сказано как раз корректно. В этих двух стихах (7.4 и 7.5) Господь Кришна описывает два вида Своих энергий: пара- и апара-пракрити. Апара-пракрити (другие обозначения - материальная энергия, ачит-шакти) не обладает сознанием, изменчива и причиняет страдания, т.е. в некотором смысле противоположна Господу. Господь не соприкасается с нею (об этом Он говорит в "Гите" неоднократно), и поэтому данную разновидность энергии называют "отделенной" от Него. В отличие от живых существ.


1) Так то оно так, но есть и другая цитата (ШБ 4.9.7): "...по своей изначальной природе внешняя энергия духовна, а не материальна: вишн?у-ш?актих? пара? прокта?. Эта изначальная энергия одухотворяет преданного, и все члены его тела включаются в преданное служение Господу. Но та же самая энергия в качестве внешней энергии Господа побуждает непреданных заниматься материальной деятельностью ради удовлетворения своих чувств."
То есть, изначально все энергии духовны, поскольку исходят от Кришны и только сознание непреданного, пытающегося наслаждаться этими энергиями, делает эти энергии материальными. Безусловно, у Кришны есть энергии, различающиеся по градации могущества - высшая внутренняя энергия - самая могущественная, пограничная энергия - менее могущественная, низшая внешняя энергия - еще менее могущественная. Но преданный должен увидеть Кришну даже в этих низших энергиях:
В БГ 7.8 Кришна говорит: "Я вкус воды...Я звук в эфире", в БГ 7.9 Он продолжает: "Я изначальный аромат земли, и Я жар огня". То есть, Кришна - источник всех изначальных вкусов и ощущений. Если мы не видим источника - Кришну в этих первоэлементах, то тогда мы отделяем Кришну от Его энергий и тут появляется майя - иллюзия того, что что-то отделено от Кришны. 
Но для кого поведана Бхагават Гита? Во введении Шрила Прабхупада говорит: "«Бхагавад-гита» прежде всего предназначена для преданных Господа". Почему тогда перевод строится таким образом, чтобы в комментарии к тексту возникла "отделенная энергия"? 
2) Возвращаясь к изначальному вопросу темы, почему перевод текста с английского языка делается не "как есть", а с дополнительным переосмыслением? Конечно, мы знаем, что преданный из любви к Кришне готов даже в комментариях к словам Кришны вложить противоположный смысл, как это было сделано Шрилой Прабхупадой в комментарии к стиху БГ 3.29. 
Но здесь мы имеем дело с уже выверенными словами чистого преданного на английском языке: "separated energies", которые не требуют дальнейших интерпретаций. Слово "energies" употреблено во множественном числе, а на русском - в единственном. Если бы ШП хотел сказать "отделенные", он наверное употребил бы другое слово: "detached". 



> Обо всем этом Шрила Прабхупада говорит в комментарии к этому стиху ("He possesses different separated and internal energies"), а также в начале комментария к стиху 7.5.


Кстати говоря, в стихе БГ 7.5 Шрила Прабхупада употребляет по отношению к внешней энергии слово "inferior" - "низший", "неполноценный". Согласитесь, "неполноценный" - это не значит "отделенный".
Надо просто перевести БГ на русский с английского "как она есть"... :smilies:

----------


## vijitatma das

> То есть, изначально все энергии духовны, поскольку исходят от Кришны и только сознание непреданного, пытающегося наслаждаться этими энергиями, делает эти энергии материальными.


Верно. Более того, в книгах можно найти утверждение, что энергия у Кришны только одна. Просто по мере отдаления от Него свойства этой энергии проявляются чем дальше, тем слабее, как ослабевают солнечные лучи по мере отдаления от Солнца.




> Слово "energies" употреблено во множественном числе, а на русском - в единственном. Если бы ШП хотел сказать "отделенные", он наверное употребил бы другое слово: "detached".


Когда переводчик сталкивается с местом, которое не может понять или которое допускает двоякое толкование, он обращается к другим текстам, чтобы понять, что именно имел в виду автор. Но не переводит буквально. Буквальный перевод - признак непрофессионализма и главная ошибка начинающих переводчиков. Переводчик переводит не слова, а смысл.

В данном случае понять смысл этого выражения можно, обратившись к комментариям самого Шрилы Прабхупады, который поясняет, что именно в данном контексте означает "separated". Он многократно это объяснял.
Например:

"Bhagavan, Krsna, says, bhumir apo 'nalo vayuh kham buddhir mano eva ca, bhinna me prakrtir astadha (BG 7.4): "These eight kinds of energies are My separated energy." How separated energy? Try to understand what is separated energy. Just like in the tape record, I sing or speak, it is recorded. But when the tape record plays, I do not speak, I do not sing, but it is my energy. It is working. That is separated energy. And when I speak directly, that is not separated energy. That is also the same thing" (https://vanisource.org/wiki/710214_-...54_-_Gorakhpur).

"This material nature is made of earth, water, air, fire, ether, mind, intelligence, ego. All these eight elements are separated inferior energy, and how much superior energies He has got. The superior energy is supposed to be the spiritual world, manifestation of the spiritual world" (https://vanisource.org/wiki/731210_-..._-_Los_Angeles).

"So here Krsna, or God, says, "These eight elements are My energy—separated energy." Separated energy means just like it is being recorded in the tape-recorder, but when it will be replayed, it will speak exactly like me—the same sound, same everything. But I am not that. That is my separated energy. This is the example of separated energy. Similarly, all these eight elements, they have come from the original source, God, and they are acting differently" (https://vanisource.org/wiki/730826_-...ation_-_London)

"Brahmananda: Separated.
Prabhupada: Separated. . . . (indistinct) . . . no? Just like this milk. What is this milk? The separated energy of the cow. Is it not? It is the manifestation of the separated energy of cow.
Syamasundara: Is it like a by-product? By-product?
Prabhupada: Yes.
Bob: So what is the significance of this energy being separated from Krsna?
Prabhupada: Separated means this is made out of the body of the cow, but it is not cow. That is separation.
Bob: So this earth and all is made out of Krsna, but is not Krsna?
Prabhupada: It is not Krsna. Or you can say Krsna and not Krsna simultaneously" (https://vanisource.org/wiki/720227_-...ohen_-_Mayapur). 

"The material energy is separated from the spiritual energy of the Supreme Personality of Godhead. Thus although it is originally created by the Supreme Lord, He is not actually present within it... The separated energy can be understood from a practical example. I compose books by speaking into a dictaphone, and when the dictaphone is replayed, it appears that I am speaking personally, but actually I am not. I spoke personally, but then the dictaphone tape, which is separate from me, acts exactly like me. Similarly, the material energy originally emanates from the Supreme Personality of Godhead, but it acts separately, although the energy is supplied by the Lord" (https://vanisource.org/wiki/CC_Adi_7.119). 

Я надеюсь, вы понимаете английский. Если нет, напишите, я переведу эти цитаты.

----------


## Георгий Лопаткин

Виджитатма прабху, спасибо за цитаты. Их даже более, чем достаточно. Конечно, Шрила Прабхупада в них все исчерпывающе объясняет. 
Но философия бхеда-абхеда - не из легких для понимания. Особенно спасибо за цитату из диалога ШП с Бобом в "Совершенных вопросах..."
С Вашего позволения, приведу ее здесь чуть более полно:



> ШП: Мне совсем не трудно стать величайшим ученым, потому что я получаю знания от величайшего ученого. (Следует продолжительная пауза.) “Земля, вода, огонь, воздух, эфир, ум, интеллект и ложное эго— это Мои восемь отделенных энергий”.
> Боб: Это отделенные энергии?
> ШП: Да. Так же, как молоко. Что такое молоко? Отделенная энергия коровы. (Когда смысл сказанного доходит до Шйамасундары и Боба, они смеются.) Разве это не так? Это проявление отделенной энергии коровы.
> Шйамасундара: Это как бы побочный продукт?
> ШП: Да.
> Боб: Какой же смысл в отделении этой энергии от Кришны?
> ШП: “Отделенная”—значит, что она исходит из тела коровы, но это не сама корова. Поэтому она отделена.
> Боб: Таким образом, эта земля и все остальное произошло из Кришны, но это не Кришна?
> ШП: Это не Кришна. Или можно сказать, что это одновременно и Кришна, и не Кришна. В этом заключается наша философия—философия единства и различия. Нельзя сказать, что все это отлично от Кришны, потому что без Кришны ничего не может существовать. Но в то же время нельзя сказать: “Тогда я буду поклоняться воде. Зачем поклоняться Кришне?”. Пантеисты говорят, что все сущее—Бог, поэтому что бы вы ни делали, это будет поклонением Богу. Это философия майавады: раз все исходит от Бога, значит, все есть Бог. Но по нашей философии, все есть Бог, но вместе с тем и не Бог.
> ...


Но если мы будем подчеркивать в переводе аспект бхеда (отличия) то разве это не даст дополнительного повода читающим БГ считать энергию Кришны отделенной от Него? Ведь все мы пришли в этот материальный мир наслаждаться отдельно от Кришны. И дай только повод...

----------


## vijitatma das

> Но если мы будем подчеркивать в переводе аспект бхеда (отличия) то разве это не даст дополнительного повода читающим БГ считать энергию Кришны отделенной от Него? Ведь все мы пришли в этот материальный мир наслаждаться отдельно от Кришны. И дай только повод...


Мы подчеркиваем в этом стихе бхеду только потому, что это делает и Сам Кришна, употребляя слово "бхинна". Дальше в той же главе Он как раз подробно объясняет Свою связь с материальным миром, а также недвусмысленно излагает философию ачинтья-бхеда-абхеды (см. стих 12).
В этой главе он приводит потрясающую аналогию, которая, если над ней задуматься, очень многое объяснит в отношениях Бога и мира. Это аналогия с нитью и ожерельем.
Как связаны нить и бусины? 1) Нить упорядочивает бусины, держит их, не дает рассыпаться. Так же и Бог "упорядочивает" космос, придает смысл его существованию, не дает ему "рассыпаться" в хаос случайностей. 2) Нить не составляет единое целое с бусинами, не смешивается с ними, хотя вместе они составляют единство. Та самая бхеда-абхеда. 3) Нить не видна в ожерелье, видны только бусины. О наличии нити можно догадаться по форме ожерелья, по его упорядоченности. Аналогичным образом стройность мира может навести на мысль о Боге, хотя Сам Бог не видим здесь явно.

Это я к чему... Не стоит беспокоиться о перекосе в сторону бхеды или абхеды. Все аспекты бытия и Бога в "Гите" раскрыты вполне гармонично и непротиворечиво.

----------


## Георгий Лопаткин

Спасибо!

----------

